
"Learn To Code, Get a Job" According To CNN - pauljonas
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/01/12/2339202/learn-to-code-get-a-job-according-to-cnn
======
gamechangr
Catch 22

We want and need innovative programs to train the technically illiterate. Yet
we're critical of any "learn to code in 30 days". There is plenty of low end
javascript work out there.

